# Central Park Pigeon Lady



## NYCamille (Apr 16, 2006)

I thought this woman's website was interesting. It's a short read. 

http://hometown.aol.com/thepigeonmaster/


----------



## Cricket (Sep 1, 2005)

Hmmmm... spit on her husband... hmmmm... throws seed at the pigeon haters... hmmmm... I can't help but to like her. I would spend an afternoon feeding pigeons with her! What an experience that would be! hmmm... Don't get me wrong, I am not encouraging anyone to spit on their husbands!!! I just like her fire!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Seemed a bit over the edge to me, but that's just my opinion. Also seems possible that this person might not understand that most of the members of the NPA have fancy/show breeds of pigeons that have little or no ability to survive out in the "wild" (even if that might be Central Park in NYC) on their own. The other two links to the websites at the bottom didn't work for me.

Terry


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

Do you think that she is for real? When she mentions living in the dreary attic of the opera house, isn't that the lady in the movie "Home Alone 2 - Lost In New York"? Or do all the pigeon ladies of Central Park live in the opera house attic?


----------



## Ashbel (Jul 1, 2006)

TerriB said:


> Do you think that she is for real? When she mentions living in the dreary attic of the opera house, isn't that the lady in the movie "Home Alone 2 - Lost In New York"? Or do all the pigeon ladies of Central Park live in the opera house attic?


LOL, exactly what I was thinking... She's dissing most of us pigeon fanciers too! Just because we keep them in lofts, doesn't mean we take away from their lives, heh. If anything, I think most pigeons would kill to live the life that most "pet" pigeons have! My pigeons quite enjoy their life-- Eating well everyday, clean water, shelter, love from their caretaker.. Not to mention, if the pigeons thought life was so terrible, why do they keep coming back?

Don't get me wrong, I GREATLY appreciate what she does for these pigeons, but she seems a little narrow-minded and a _little_ fake with the "opera house" bit. Hmm...


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Mmm. Walking in the park surrounded by pigeons* late at night*?

Sounds like a load of poop to me 

John


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Well, it made me smile, but like John I felt that it sounded like a hoax aimed at making pigeon lovers sound eccentric or worse ....but then a lot of us are eccentric, so it could be genuine. Hard to tell but I spit on anyone who disagrees with this view! 

 

Cynthia


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

cyro51 said:


> Well, it made me smile, but like John I felt that it sounded like a hoax aimed at making pigeon lovers sound eccentric or worse ....but then a lot of us are eccentric, so it could be genuine. *Hard to tell but I spit on anyone who disagrees with this view! *
> 
> 
> Cynthia


That's funny as "cyn" !   

(pun definitely intended!)


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Cynthia,     

The lady sounds as if she is taking this a wee bit too far.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

She's definitely opinionated! Funny though. I think if she asked Mrs. Bird (who is blind in one eye and hand-raised by people after she was found in the middle of a busy road) if she would rather be out in the wild getting eaten by raccoons, Mrs. Bird could give her a nice answer.  As we ALL know, some pigeons need a safe home that the mean ol' streets just can't provide. Lucky for them, we are here. And lucky for US, they are here too.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Yep, Pigeon Lady of Central Park sounds eccentric, for sure......and just a wee bit militant....LOL

Linda


----------

